# Pumice? Betonite clay? Milk powder?



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok guys, I need your help again. I'm usually pretty good with just experimenting.. but this time I thought I better ask b4 ruining it all   

So, first my question re pumice. I know you can use it just a wee bit in soap as  a 'gardener' or car working guy soap, but I also had one bar once which was meant as a foot scrub bar. How much would I need of the pumice for let's say 4oz of M&P? Or do I really just eyeball it?  

Secondly, I ordered a small bag of betonite clay in my last order from WSP, thinking I'd need the clay in my body powders.. but it really looks cement-like grey and I don't think it'll be very appealing in a body powder   ... Sooo my question is: Can I do anything else with the betonite clay now? Something in my M&P soap maybe?

And last not least, how much of milk powder (for ex. goat milk) do I use in my M&P soap? Let's say for 4-5oz. 1 tsp, 1 Tbsp??? I have honestly no idea...   

Thanks in advance for your help, guys!  :wink:


----------



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

I use bentonite clay in my rosemary mint scented shaving soap. It doesn't turn gray. 

I use FINE pumice, fuller's earth and coffee grounds in my Mechanic's Soap. The finer the pumice the better. I get mine from MMS. I do 4-5 lb batches at time and add around 1-3 TBS each depending on how scrubby I want it. 












My husband is a local truck driver and he loves this combo. He took some to the shop and the guys love it too. They were surprised at how well it works since it doesn't feel that scrubby. Nothing like Lava if you use FINE pumice.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome, thanks so much for your reply!!!  
So do I see it correctly, all of your soaps are also M&P? Wow, if so, you're super busy, making those big quantities, huh?  

Great pics, btw. :wink:


----------



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, all m&p. The Mechanic's is my best seller. I can't sell anything on Etsy to save my life, but in person, people buy


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 21, 2007)

That's awesome and very inspiring!  :wink: 

As soon as I have some $ (if ppl would finally buy *my* soaps!  ) I'll have to get some of your products. I've been eyeing the banana pie melts for over a week now too!  :wink:


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I use Bentonite clay in a shaving cream that I make.  Always turns out nice and white and leaves my skin so soft!  I just love it!


----------

